# Que estudian o que profesión tienen los users de Gentoo??

## DarkMind

Tengo curiosidad por saber que tipo de gente es usuaria de Gentoo Linux.

yo por mi parte soy estudiante de enfermeria, no se nada de programacion ni nada relacionado y aun asi me encanta gentoo (linux en general, lo uso del año 9 :Cool:  , tengo 21 años y soy de Santiago de Chile

Me gustaria saber que estudian o que profesión ejercen y del pais de donde son, seria interesante ver los resultados

salu2

----------

## neuronal

Buenas

Yo soy otro estudiante más de informática. Digo otro estudiante más porque seguramente la mayoría de los aquí presentes estudiaremos/trabajaremos en algo relacionado directamente con la informática jeje.

Un saludo

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Diseño y vendo mobiliario de cocinas y mi hobby es la Informatica... (generacion ZX-80 y Amstrad) lo cual implica estudiar... (autodidacta al 98%) creo, que debo mucho a los foros y la gente que se molesta en contestar a nuestras dudas. Por eso, cuando puedo procuro devolver algo de lo que en ellos he aprendido.

Nacionalidad: Español-->Canario

----------

## SpOeK

Estudiante (se supone que terminando  :Smile: ) de ingeniería informática en la U.P.M.

Para lo del país, ya lo tengo condensado debajo del avatar.

Un saludo.

----------

## Josemilla

Yo soy profesor de informatica en una academia privada.

Pero lo unico que se enseña es Windows (entre otros programas para Windows, claro)

----------

## Icarvs

Estudiante de informatica de sistemas en la URJC, Madrid. Dentro de unos meses ingeniero titulado, con un poco de suerte.

Un saludo

----------

## XiuX

Estudiante de ingenieria informatica de gestión, etsii-ull xD

Saludos.

----------

## kabutor

Yo soy el amo y señor  :Very Happy:   de dos tiendas de una conocida franquicia de ordenadores. Principalmente lo que hago es de tecnico informatico, reparacion de PCs de clientes y servicio tecnico a empresas.

Limpiar virus y spywares es lo que hago todo el dia.

 :Wink: 

----------

## fromooze

¿y la filosofía qué?  Un área de letras sin la madre de todas las ciencias mencionada... menos mal que vengo a representarla  ;)

PS- Por cierto,  en mi casa estamos 4; 3 estudiantes de informática (más los que se pasan) y uno de filosofía. ¿Adivinan cuantos usan Linux? ¿Adivinan quién es el único que tiene sólo linux? ¿Adivinan quién es el que enseña a compilar un kernel? ¿Adivinan quién es el que rompe todas las estadísticas?  [las respuestas, en binario, no se refieren nunca a más de 10 personas; por ahora....] Para chulo yo 8)  

Está claro que no por ser informático  uno va a ser linuxero :)

----------

## cnyx

estudiante de informatica de la universidad de valencia. Actualemente entre primero y segundo jejeje. He aprendido mucho más usando linux, instalando y configurando gentoo y padeciendo todo lo que te hace padecer linux al principio que lo que me hayan podido enseñar en la carrera hasta ahora.

un saludo.

----------

## DarkMind

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Está claro que no por ser informático  uno va a ser linuxero 

 

jejjeje si..

en mi caso vez que digo k uso linux, al tiro me dice "estudias informatica?" ..

hay varios que creen que solo los que estudian informatica usan linux y no es asi...   :Laughing: 

mi vecino si que estudia informatica y lamentablemente es un "windows-lover"   :Laughing: 

salu2

----------

## Camulus

Creo que soy el único médico de la sala, con la informática como hobby y autodidacta desde mis inicios allí en 5º de EGB con el ZX-Spectrum48K... cuanto ha llovido desde entonces!   :Razz: 

----------

## sembey

Pues yo soy telecos, especialidad de electrónica... y trabajo pues desarrollando hard... y uso linux desde ni se cuando... empeze con un debian 1.3 (creo)... Durante mis años de estudios  98-03 no he conocido ningún linuxero, bueno, si a uno.... y a otros dos los tenté con el lado tenebroso y se han pasado a nuestro bando...  :Razz: 

   El tema está en que da igual lo qu estudies, siempre hay raritos.... y esos raritos suelen ser Linuxeros!!!!

   Por cierto, q triunfa más Linuxero o Linuxita?  :Razz: 

----------

## weichafe

Bueno, yo creo que soy la excepcion a la regla.

Estudio Geologia en la Universidad de Chile.

Y como utilizo GRASS GIS he estado navegando por todas las opciones de linux para hacerlo correr mejor.

Y me doy cuenta que uno puede encontrar a los mismos linuxeros en casi todos los foros.

O no darkmind???

----------

## YosWinK

Pues muy original en este post no voy a ser, me parece a mí. Lo mío (de momento) informática técnica de gestión, a ver si hay suerte y termino dentro de poquito.

Me gusta que haya variedad y no seamos todos informáticos, pero me gusta mucho más que haya gente de filosofía.

Siempre pense que esto del soft libre tiene mucho que ver con la filosofía.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## trompa

 *sembey wrote:*   

> Pues yo soy telecos, especialidad de electrónica... y trabajo pues desarrollando hard... y uso linux desde ni se cuando... empeze con un debian 1.3 (creo)... Durante mis años de estudios  98-03 no he conocido ningún linuxero, bueno, si a uno.... y a otros dos los tenté con el lado tenebroso y se han pasado a nuestro bando... 
> 
> 

 

Pues yo soy teleco y ahi conocí linux, a nosotros nos lo meten queramos o no, parece que las cosas avanzan no?  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Siempre pense que esto del soft libre tiene mucho que ver con la filosofía.

 

Hombre, todo tiene que ver con la filosofía, que por mucho que se intente renegar de ella, está en todos los lados.  La filosofía está en relación con el concomiento en general, es tanto un método como un meta-método. La metafísica misma que tanto se ha asesinado, no está muerta; sólo la mata la cabezonería del que quiera negar lo evidente. 

A mi me interesa mucho el soft libre porque es, para mí y mis "teorías" ;) un modelo increíble de estudio del desarrollo del conocimiento y posibilidades del mismo. Hasta lo llamaría macro-modelo del hombre; claro que así dicho suena vacío e idiota... todo necesita ser explicado en su correcta dimensión, y toda buena explicación necesita su buena dedicación,trabajo y tiempo que ahora mismo no tengo :)

De todos modos, esto del OpenSource es ante todo una pasión...

----------

## DarkMind

 *weichafe wrote:*   

> Bueno, yo creo que soy la excepcion a la regla.
> 
> Estudio Geologia en la Universidad de Chile.
> 
> Y como utilizo GRASS GIS he estado navegando por todas las opciones de linux para hacerlo correr mejor.
> ...

 

eres weichafe de los foros de tux.cl??

por donde te vengo a encontrar tambien...jejejje   :Laughing: 

salu2

----------

## weichafe

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

>  *weichafe wrote:*   Bueno, yo creo que soy la excepcion a la regla.
> 
> Estudio Geologia en la Universidad de Chile.
> 
> Y como utilizo GRASS GIS he estado navegando por todas las opciones de linux para hacerlo correr mejor.
> ...

 

Asi es.

Y tambien el -^weichafe^- del foro de frag.cl

el mundo es muy chico

 :Wink: 

----------

## fedekapo

Yo estoy en el últmo año de la secundaria.. proximemente estudiaré ing en informática..

Salu2

----------

## thorero

Aqui un futuro economista, estoi estudiando para ello, el unico friki de la facultad xD

----------

## alexlm78

Realmete soy estudiante sistemas de informatica pero tambien soy contador registrado en mi pais.

La mayoria lo Gentoo Users somos informaticos, sino de profesion, si corazon.

----------

## lorca

Soy musico compositor de la banda plasma toco la guitarra y canto en la banda...

y estudio informatica en la UTN (argentina)... como en otras facultades se ve solo windows, este cuatrimestre tengo programacion III con visual basic :s, el cuatri que viene tengo M$ SQL server :s, despues tengo ASP :s, despues C++ pero c++ te aburre como te lo enseñan... en fin... solamente quiero el titulo...

=mente mi mayor vocacion está en la musica y programar juegos  :Wink: 

actualmente toy desarrollando un engine llamado convicción  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kabutor

un engine de juegos? pasate un link  :Smile: 

----------

## technocdr

estudio Ingenieria en ciencias y sistemas en la universidad de San Carlos de Guatemala, ademas trabajo de supervisor en una planta de ensamblaje de ordenadores, en el area de control de calidad

----------

## Lord_Ruyk

(Otro) estudiante de informática del etsii-ull, pero por sistemas, xDD

----------

## TRx

Yo estudio Administración de sistemas Informáticos (CFGS) aquí en madrid.

Salu2

----------

## Stolz

Estudiante de Ingeniería Informática superior en la Universidad de valencia.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## iKlez

Otro por aqui que estudia programacion de sistemas microinformaticos

----------

## KaLiDEM

Yo hago diseño 3D con 3D Studio Max, así que me es imposible utilizar linux en el trabajo, pero en casa lo llevo usando desde hace muchos años, para uso cotidiano, email,web.... y cualquier cosa que no tenga nada que ver con las 3D, 

ahora poco a poco estoy aprendiendo el programa Blender, para diseño 3D, quien sabe puede que algun dia lo domine igual que 3dmax y cambie a linux para siempre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Se puede decir que desde hace algun tiempo comence como oficinista y me gustaron las Pcs desde las 286  :Razz:  desde entonces comence a hacer cursos de programación.

En la actualidad tengo 2 titulos uno como Técnico Superior Universitario en Computación y Administrador de Empresas, así como diversos cursos de computación (DOS, DBase, Clipper, VB, C, etc).

Actualmente (como soy masoquista y me ha gustado la cosa) curso la Ingenieria de Sistemas.

Con Linux comence hace ya algunos años, se puede decir que como unos 8 quizas más; solito y por cuenta propia que hace mucho mas merito je je je je je  :Razz: 

----------

## Magnum44

Yo estoy estudiando en la UNED (Universidad a distancia) aun en primero de Ingenieria Técnica en Informática de Sistemas. Y tambien soy parao! No tendrá alguien un trabajo para mi por ahi no? Para matar las horas muertas y tal...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kruncher

Hola, yo Ingenieria Tecnica en Informática de Gestion en la UJI (Universitat Jaume I) en Castellon.

----------

## zackmuniz

Otro estudiante de informatica pá la saca

Pero yo estudio en Alicante y estoy actualmente entre 1º y 2º ( es que la fisica se atraganta     :Laughing:  )

----------

## Xavyiyiy

Aquí no hay sitio para mi! xd

Pues estudio 2º de E.S.O en Albacete... ^^^^(si,si sy mu pekeño xDDD, 14 años xD)

Empecé con esto de linux hará un año y algo buscando informacion sobre longhorn en google ví que habia una cosa llamada "linux" y desde entonces no he podido parar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## txitxo

Creo que soy el único de momento que su único trabajo es dar soporte de linux de una conocida distribución a medio mundo y parte del otro, desde que emigre del norte de España hacia las tierras del Norte solo uso linux, bueno 5 minutos al día le dedico al Lotus Notes  y porque la útlima version ya no se puede ejecutar con el wine para eso de la comunicación interna de la empresa   :Wink: 

Yo soy  informatico aficionado a cacharrear con todo tipo de electronica e instalar linux en los mas diversos sistemas.

----------

## Gelo375

Wowow....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   ya no soy el mas pequeño, tengo 15 años... pero bueno yo no trabajo... XDDDDD vivo en BCN!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kcalipso

holax:::::::::

soy de guadalajara mexico.

soy ingeniero en sistemas electronicos y un apacionado de linux.

saludos a todos.  :Cool: 

----------

## sirjuanlu

pues yo soy de madrid y estudio ingeniería técnica de gestión en la urjc

Un Saludo

----------

## Overpeer

Yo telecomunicaciones,  especialidad  telematica. 

Un saludo.

----------

## trompa

Bah, telematica  :Smile: . Pillate electronica hombre  :Smile: .

----------

## Overpeer

jajajaja

Me encanta la telematica  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## DarkMind

/0% de los users son informaticos y derivados...

somos pocos los NO-informaticos...   :Laughing: 

----------

## T1T01954

Yo soy medico,en concreto ginecologo u obstetra como prefirais.

----------

## Sparda

Hola, pues yo soy estudiante de psicología.

Saludos

----------

## battle

Yo estudio Administración de sistemas Informáticos en Gerona, aun no se si hacer una ing, todo se vera   :Laughing: 

----------

## Javio

Soy electrónico y estudiante de teleco e informática.

Un saludo

Javio

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues yo tengo 18 años y estoy repitiendo solo Quimica de lo 2do de Bachillerato de España. Lo que sera quinto de secundaria en Sudamerica, no? En fin, ultimo año antes de meterse a la facultad.

Y tengo una empresita de Diseño web, Hosting, Servidores seguros, consultoria, redes, etc. www.evosdesign.com

----------

## spoilerman

Creo que este es un buen hilo para presentarme.

Dentro de poco hará unos 2 años que probé Gentoo y desde entonces hasta ahora ha sido la distro que menos veces he reinstalado.

Empecé con Slack por el 96 y pasado por RedHat, Mandrake, Debian y un poco de Suse. No necesariamente en ese orden.

Para seguir rompiendo tópicos os diré que llevo en esto de la informática desde 1988 con mi Spectrum de 128k. Dos años más tardes me pasé a los PC's clónicos... y hasta ahora.

Ah! sí. Un pequeño detalle sin importancia: soy informático de corazón como dicen más arriba. No me pidais que programe nada, pero configuro el "kelmer" de forma bastante decente e instalé Gentoo a la primera vez y media.

Soy casi Geógrafo (me faltan 2 asignaturas)

Saludos!!

----------

## KrS

Como era de esperar mucho informatico y el resto la mayoría con estudios universitarios de bastante nivel, pues yo no   :Shocked: 

yo soy lo que se suele llamar un currito o currante, he trabajado desde protésico dental hasta jefe de cocina, pasando por camarero, jardinero o HelpDesk(servicio tecnico telefónico), ahora mismo doy clases de informática básica a personas sin ningún o muy pocos conocimientos, alguna de ellas de la tercera edad  :Very Happy:  , realmente estoy encantado ahora mismo con este trabajo. 

A mi me gusta aprender cada día, y ya que no fuí  a la universidad, aprendo trabajando en muy dispares tareas y curioseando aquellos temas que me apasionan, linux ahora es una de ellas. Mi contacto con linux vino a raiz de comprarme un pc hace unos 3 años para realizar otra de mis pasiones, la música, evidentemente comencé a usarlo con windows, pero poco a poco, por varias razones, entre ellas mis ideas (politico-filosoficas) me pasé completamente al open source, gentoo me convenció hace poco más de un año, desde entonces no he tenido que volver a formatear mi hd ni una sola vez, ¿sera gentoo tan bueno o me estaré volviendo viejo?

----------

## diedkiller

otro estudiante mas de ingenieria informatica en la uma.....

 :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## RAPUL

Yo soy Teleco.

Uso Gentoo desde hace año y medio. Administro varias maquinas Gentoo en la universidad, una en el trabajo además de la de Casa.

----------

## chINeSe mIDgEts

yo soy un estudiante en coleigo en los estados unidos.  Y yo estudio espanol  :Very Happy: 

¿como es mi espanol?

----------

## Blashyrk

Para ser original aqui hay otro informatico de corazón, de vocación y casi oficial  :Smile:  todavia estoy estuando informatica de gestión en la UMA (Universidad de Málaga)

He tenido varias tentativas con el Linux, algunas mas serias que otra, y he pasado por muchas distribuciones: Suse, Mandrake, RedHat, EsWare... pero siempre acababa en el windows    :Embarassed:   hasta que hará cosa de 6 meses me asomé, bueno mejor dicho, me asomaron, al gentoo y desde entonces toy con él "casi en exclusiva" (los juegos tiran mucho la verdad y en linux todavia está el tema muy muy muy muy muy verde) Y bueno por ahora estoy muy contento y aqui sigo...

Saludetes!

----------

## sebastian_

Veo que hay varios chilenos esto me gusto  :Smile:  y tambien veo que siempre son los mismos en los foros  :Very Happy: 

yo soy un estudiante de informatica hace una semana (Estudio Ingenieria en Computacion y Tecnologias de la Informacion) asi que sere uno de los tantos linuxeros informaticos que hay, me gusta mucho linux y la informatica por eso me decidi por esto uso Gentoo desde la version 1.2 la verdad es que no se hace cuanto tiempo (en meses) sin duda la mejor distro que he probado amm.. y eso.. tengo 19 años

Saludos....

----------

## lorca

 *chINeSe mIDgEts wrote:*   

> yo soy un estudiante en coleigo en los estados unidos.  Y yo estudio espanol 
> 
> ¿como es mi espanol?

 

se entiende perfecto...

pero yo la arreglaría asi:

yo soy un estudiante en un colegio en los estados unidos.  Y estudio español

 :Very Happy: 

bye

----------

## episode96

Estudio ( y espero acabar pronto ) Informática de Gestión. Soy informático de vocación de toda la vida, siempre me ha apasionado. No llevo mucho usando Gentoo, pero es de largo la distro que más me ha gustado, y he probado muchas  :Wink: 

----------

## kokiri

estudio el modulo de formacion profesional administracion de sistemas informaticos y trabajo en la implantacion de redes inalambricas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Raharu

Estudio Ingenieria informàtica en la UPV (que original  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Saludos

----------

## cgr

otro estudiante de informatica mas (entre primero y segundo) de la U. de zaragoza (del CPS) y en mi clase si que hay algun linuxero pero solo los conozco de vista (son debianitas de estos que llevan la camiseta de debian (varias) casi siempre)....

----------

## bpeople

Parece que de momento soy el único que estudia Ingeniería Industrial (en la UMa).

Saludos.

----------

## Parka

Yo no soy nada xD tngo 18 años y hago creer que estudio desde hace 2 años, 2o de Bachillerato en España, aunque lo que se dice estudiar, no es mi fuerte... no es lo mío... y bueno, trabajar pues no me dan trabajo porque doy mala imagen a cualquier tipo de negocio por mi aspecto "diferente".

Llevo subido al teclado de un ordenador desde que tenía 4 añitos, y la verdad es que prácticamente no le he dedicado tanto tiempo a nada en mi vida como a los ordenadores... supongo que por eso mismo, porque verdaderamente amo los ordenadores, me lancé, hace no tanto tiempo, a experimentar en el maravilloso mundo de linux  :Smile: 

Ahora mismo mis principales objetivos son montar una empresa de hosting y creación web profesional para particulares y PYMEs, así como participar en la internet'alización de este asco de mini-isla en la que vivo... además de muchos más proyectos más ambiciosos cada vez... supongo que es dnd veo yo el futuro (interesados comunicar por email, gracias).

Pero eso, junto a mi novia y el Metal, Gentoo Linux es ahora toda mi vida xD

Parka

----------

## navegante

Yo soy estudiante de Derecho, pero me gusta mucho la informatica desde que tenia 12 años creo lo primero que aprendi fue ms-dos   :Razz:   y ahora con linux, no se necesita ser informatico para hablar del kernel y de las Xs, o de lo que sea necesario, entre más variado sea el grupo más gente se interesara, hay que desterrar el mito "linux es para supermegagurus de la informatica".

----------

## ertomas

Pues yo voy a empezar este año a estudiar informatica aunque ya llevo muchos años autodidactandome  :Razz: 

No me canso de leer posts jejee  :Wink: 

Ni de leer manuales  :Wink: 

En esta vida el que no es tonto de muere de hambre 

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## fastangel

yo aunque no estoy en la universidad soy un fanático de la infórmatico solo estoy en segundo de  bachillerato y despúes a estudiar informática.

----------

## TieferFeld

Yo soy Teleco-Vigo, y me da en la nariz que no soy el único  :Wink:  De hecho, gentoo debe de ser poco conocida aún, porque en los ordenadores de Teleco-Vigo sólo está instalado Linux, así que desde primero de carrera nos volvemos linuxeros a la fuerza  :Smile:  A ver si a algún profe le da por instalar gentoo en algún laboratorio...  :Wink: 

----------

## voise

yo estudio teleco en la UC3M y, en efecto, aquí te meten Linux desde el primer año, aunque desgraciadamente no lo usamos tanto como podríamos. Los laboratorios de Linux dejan un pelín que desear y en algunas asignaturas nos meten windows simplemente porque les apetece; aunque el área de ingeniería telemática prácticamente no usa windows, y lo que es mas, últimamente están migrando ciertas prácticas de windows a linux. Por cierto, como dato curioso, la web de gentoo-es está alojada en un servidor de la uc3m!

Gran invento esto del Linux, y gran idea querer usarlo.

----------

## Sertinell

Hola

Pues yo empiezo en septiembre "Ingenieria tecnica en telecomunicaciones especialidad en telematica". Me han dicho qe hay mucho linux instalado en los pc's de telecomunicaciones en mi uni (Univ. Politecnica de Cartagena, UPCT ), a ver si  es verdad. Por cierto siempre quise hacer informatica pero habia qe irse a _urcia y eso si qe no  :Wink: . cuando acabe telematica are el 2º ciclo de teleco.

Saludos

----------

## vkom

Yo estudio Ingeria Aeroespacial, y amo Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## babElica

Yo soy traductora e intérprete. No me considero "de letras", así que me voté en "otros". Conste que hace poco que me hice "miembro del club" de la gentooza, y hay por aquí algún teleco que me repite de vez en cuando "si al final estás segura de que quieres seguir en Linux y con la Gentoo... (acompáñense los puntos suspensivos de cara incrédula) puedes hacer esto y esto y esto".

   Por el momento me va bien, aunque antes sólo había probado Mandrake y SuSE y llevo mu poquito tiempo con Gentoo. Ya veremos, ya veremos   :Wink: 

----------

## Khanx

Pues otro estudiante de secundaría por aquí, a pesar de llevar 3 añitos con Linux gracias (o por culpa de) mi hermana que trajo un SuSE Linux a casa para probar. Ahora somos el típico ejemplo de windosera y linuxero viviendo juntos (¿Bilo y Nano? xD).

----------

## d-nerd

Pos yo  me puse a estudiar un Ciclo Superior de Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas por aquello de hacer algo útil mientras me tomaba un tiempo para reflexionar sobre mi futuro... después de haber decidido dejar la carrera de química entre tercero y cuarto curso por incompatibilidad de caracteres (parece ser que tardo en pillar las cosas  :Laughing: ).

Cuando entré en el ciclo no tenía ni p* idea de lo que era un archivo zip (a mi profesor de programación le hacía mucha gracia  :Embarassed:  ); pero se ve que me acabó gustando... y ahora estoy en primero de Ingeniería Técnica en Informática de Sistemas en la USC (Univ. de Santiago de Compostela)  :Rolling Eyes: 

Empecé a usar linux porque uno de mis profesores del ciclo (apodado "el señor de los anillos" porque siempre estaba hablando de "la comunidad")  nos animaba bastante a probarlo...

Que yo sepa, en mi clase de ahora sólo hay 2 linuxeros... y los 2 utilizamos Gentoo  :Wink: . En la escuela usamos linux para algunas asignaturas (tenemos instalado debian + windows 2000 en todos los ordenadores de las aulas de informática), aunque los chapones prefieren windows...  supongo que porque así no pierden el tiempo en tonterias y se pueden dedicar a lo que verdaderamente les gusta: chapar!

----------

## MaROtO

Aqui otro informatico de corazon...incluso intente estudiar ingeniera inf. pero a falta de motivacion (y mas de 200km de autobus diarios) lo deje por el camino. 

Tambien soy de la generacion del Z80, en mi caso con un viejo proyecto "parecido" a la filosofia gnu, el MSX...desde entonces (alla por el 85-86) siempre con un ordenata (o varios), y usuario de linux desde el 97 o asi....eso si, trabajar, con windows aunque no por gusto...

----------

## flipy

que poca representacion barcelonesa en este post  :Sad: 

aqui un futuro (lejano... pero futuro) ingeniero informatico superior. estudio en la UPF (barcelona), y en mi universidad linux esta bastante extendido (todos los ordenadores tiene dual-boot win2000/mdk).

----------

## Mariano

AquÃ­ un estudiante de CFGS de AdministraciÃ³ de Sistemas InformÃ¡ticos (que suena de la ostia verdad?), q antes estuvo casi 2 aÃ±os en estudiando filosofÃ­a (ya somos 2 xD).

Metido en el tema desde hace poco relativamente, unos 3 aÃ±os.

Muy a mi pesar mÃ­o estoy trabajando de tÃ©cnico de mantenimiento porque no te dan trabajo de otra cosa, lo q quiere decir bÃ¡sicamente, limpieza de spyware y virus, reinstalaciones de W$ porque nadie sabe por quÃ© cojones se jode la mÃ¡quina. Vaya carcajadas q me entran juas juas

Estudiando la certificaciÃ³n LPI para poder trabajar en lo q realmente me entusiasma

Â¿Alguien tiene esta certificaciÃ³n?

----------

## kcobain

Buenas.... aqui otro teleco  :Wink: , aunq estoy currando como director d tecnología para una empresa de madrid, asi q a ver si puedo ir metiendo linux poco a poco, jejejeje, aunq trabajando todo con .net es un poquito complicao  :Wink: 

Un Saludo.

----------

## Amaranatha

¿Y qué hay de las ciencias? Snif, snif...

Estudiante de Física  :Very Happy: 

----------

## x0mp

...yo en la superior de teleco en la Politécnica de Madrid, he empezado este año y uso gentoo desde hace año y medio.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaze04

Coño overpeer...yo tb soy teleco rama telematica.

Estudias en la UPV la de 5? O la de 3 en la UV?

Yo en la UPV...a ver si vamos a ser apañeros y no lo sabemos...

----------

## Soul Lost

Bueno la mayoria son españoles =P

Acapulco, Gro. México xD

Estudiante de Ing. en sistemas y 18 años..

Y hago minitrabajos de vez en cuando   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ashtophet

Licenciado en Derecho... Por las mañanas en ese estado de semi-inconsciencia que implica el ser funcionario.

----------

## Anesthesia

Creo con conmigo ya seriamos 4 los chilenos?'

Yo estudio ingenieria en conectividad y redes, ademas de eso estoy dentro del plan cisco de ccna y pronto ccnp. Uso gentoo desde poco mas de un año, y me encata  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

ps: alguno de los de chile va a la flisol en stgo??

----------

## darkelphos

Juas juas jaus hay otro de mi universidad por aqui...

Yo estudio ing. superior informatica en la universidad de alicante. Estoy entre primero y segundo, es que un año de vagueo pasa factura, asi que ahora me quenda 3 de primero y cursando todo segundo... 

Uso Desde hace un año gentoo, y he aprendido muchisimo, gracias a este foro y a la documentacion. Usé linux como mandrake, knoppix, red hat antes de pasarme a gentoo porque todos le faltaba algo y eso se llamo emerge XDDDD. De todas maneras sigo usando windows  :Sad:  en mi carrera hay prácticas que lo requieren...:S

Yo estudio informática pero no estoy seguro que sea mi verdadera vocación... siempre he querido y quiero ser G.E.0 (grupo especial de operaciones, de la policia nacional) asi que si la robótica (la rama de la informática que ahora mismo es lo que me llama) no me apasiona, haré oposiciones y intentaré entrar a los GEO.

Un saludo.

----------

## framabar

Al parecer soy el unico, que si rompe la regla, vivo alineado con el sistema (soy militar), apegado con la disciplina, pero tambien soy tecnico en informatica y programacion, me gusta linux y lo uso como hobbie, creo que le dedico mas tiempo al linux que hacerle el amor a mi mujer, solo espero que no me este poniendo el cuerno, mejor en este momento apago la compu y la despierto, bye, cuidense

----------

## jmp_

Estudiante de ing. informática (terminando) y trabajando... ahora, en una consultoría, la actividad concreta prefiero omitirla.

saludos.

(por curiosidad, que conclusiones se pretenden encontrar ? o cuales se podrian encontrar?)

----------

## geosatan

Ja Parece que soy el único que estudia Psicología, aunque debo reconocer que antes estudiaba Ing. en computación y me canse, pero sigo amando mi linux y lo utilizo desde hace 7 años, con lo cual llevo un tiempito.

Ahh y soy de Tucumán Argentina.

----------

## elKano

De carrera soy ingeniero informático, pero en la práctica tengo una tetería  :Smile: . Y ni siquiera es una cybertetería...

----------

## gorrixe

Aupa, yo soy estudiante de Administración de Sistemas Informáticos. En junio termino, si tux quiere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparkster

Aquí otro teleco, de la universidad de Vigo (donde salir con el título es un imposible  :Razz: )

----------

## x_MiTH_x

Pues como creo que de estos no he visto ninguno aún diré que estudio Arquitectura aunque ya esta casi terminada y ahroa estoy trabajando.

----------

## MarcosLuis

 *technocdr wrote:*   

> estudio Ingenieria en ciencias y sistemas en la universidad de San Carlos de Guatemala, ademas trabajo de supervisor en una planta de ensamblaje de ordenadores, en el area de control de calidad

 

Pues yo soy otro como casi todos Estudiante de Informática en la UH de la Habana ,Cuba.

----------

## Annagul

Creo que soy el primer trabajador social que se confiesa. Aunque me apasiona la informática desde que me regalaron un 386sx cuando era un crío y siempre he aprendido de manera autodidacta.

He estado toqueteando GNU/Linux desde los tiempos de Red Hat 5, pero fue hace 2 años cuando empecé a interesarme por la vertiente filosófica y social del software libre. Actualmente es para mí una elección ética y he hecho voto de no tocar ningún sistema Microsoft si no es absolutamente necesario   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

